# No recipient need, my ass...



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Package theft is really getting bad. Customers mark a package No Recipient Needed and then DNR us when it gets stolen and they also complain if we send it back to the WH. However the NSL doesn't count against us so that's my new policy. Hand delivered or it goes back... Hell, I may start calling each customer in advance so I don't waste time walking to their door. No answer, scan, NSL, next...


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Package theft is really getting bad. Customers mark a package No Recipient Needed and then DNR us when it gets stolen and they also complain if we send it back to the WH. However the NSL doesn't count against us so that's my new policy. Hand delivered or it goes back... Hell, I may start calling each customer in advance so I don't waste time walking to their door. No answer, scan, NSL, next...


That was my policy when I got 3 DNR in a week and still is. I haven't had a single DNR since June.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Did a 3hr block this evening. Started with 36 packages, returned 19 NSL... About half way into the route I started calling the next customer as I was leaving a stop. I thought I was sorta sticking it to Amazon but this went surprisingly better than not calling ahead. Most of the ones that didn't answer were NSL based on a quick visual from the street (like any chance of theft at all); while a few required knocking to find out if someone was home. Most of the people who answered seemed to appreciate the heads up.

Actually, by applying more stringent policies regarding NSL returns, Flexers could put dent in package theft and also generate additional blocks to re-deliver them.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Just a FYI customers don't mark packages as no recipient needed that's just a amazon thing by default for logistics


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I’ve heard of more people deactivated for returns than deactivated for missing packages.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Memorex said:


> I've heard of more people deactivated for returns than deactivated for missing packages.


Those voices are only inside your head, you should ignore them. And get back on your meds.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Did a 3hr block this evening. Started with 36 packages, returned 19 NSL... About half way into the route I started calling the next customer as I was leaving a stop. I thought I was sorta sticking it to Amazon but this went surprisingly better than not calling ahead. Most of the ones that didn't answer were NSL based on a quick visual from the street (like any chance of theft at all); while a few required knocking to find out if someone was home. Most of the people who answered seemed to appreciate the heads up.
> 
> Actually, by applying more stringent policies regarding NSL returns, Flexers could put dent in package theft and also generate additional blocks to re-deliver them.


I'm going to start doing this..I know some of my fellow flexers have been getting hit hard with DNRs last month and this month as well.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Memorex said:


> I've heard of more people deactivated for returns than deactivated for missing packages.


That's the problem with rumors. They're wrong


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

weird thing is, I know customers i’ve delivered to as “no recipient needed” that haven’t received their packages and I never got an email for it ...


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Those voices are only inside your head, you should ignore them. And get back on your meds.


Just from experience and observation, you little ****.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Memorex said:


> I've heard of more people deactivated for returns than deactivated for missing packages.


Did another block on Wed night, had 22 packages and returned 15 as NSL. My working theory is that Amazon can see I've called the customer and they have my GPS log which proves I traveled to each location and attempted delivery. They leave it up to us to determine if it's safe or not and I'm just erroring on the side of caution. Here's the deal: I do my job. I show up early and often go above and beyond what is reasonable however I never get any recognition from Amazon for doing so. If some jackass steals a package after I'm gone, Amazon dings me for it. If a customer keeps the package and claims DNR so they can get a 2-for-1 deal, Amazon dings me. If I call the customer and show up at their address then return the package as NSL...well that's just following Amazon's rules; albeit aggressively so.

I'm going to keep doing this until Amazon reprimands or deactivates me. Whatever happens, I'll follow up here...


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> That's the problem with rumors. They're wrong


Who the hell said anything about rumor?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> I'm going to keep doing this until Amazon reprimands or deactivates me. Whatever happens, I'll follow up here...


CoolBeans man, thanks for sharing. I will be interested in your follow up. I've always heard Amazon will find or create a BS reason to deactivate drivers who return more packages than average. I have bent over backwards to effect deliveries ever since Amazon sent me two emails in a week accusing me of not returning packages to the warehouse, even though in both instances I went straight back to the warehouse and turned them in. You are damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

SmartAlex said:


> I'm going to start doing this..I know some of my fellow flexers have been getting hit hard with DNRs last month and this month as well.


Maybe I'm just insanely lucky. I've gotten a single DNR email since about the beginning of September, and I almost never return anything.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Maybe I'm just insanely lucky. I've gotten a single DNR email since about the beginning of September, and I almost never return anything.


Yep, very lucky.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

2 this week ugh


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> 2 this week ugh


Don't get that magic #4


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

Just had my 1200 laptop delivered by flex... sitting on my porch by a white van... Did not try and hide it. I have a covered porch with bushes.... Why oh why in front of the door. I bet if I had a ring doorbell he threw it


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Nsaudra said:


> Just had my 1200 laptop delivered by flex... sitting on my porch by a white van... Did not try and hide it. I have a covered porch with bushes.... Why oh why in front of the door. I bet if I had a ring doorbell he threw it


Why do you think it was thrown? Was the box damaged or are you just projecting? Not everyone who does Flex is a jerk, some of us take it seriously and act like professionals. If you want packages delivered to a specific spot then leave a note on your door and most of us will honor it. If you receive many deliveries then buy/build a box to put on your porch (or around back) for packages to be left in. Finally, if you're expecting a high-value item then track it online and BE HOME when it arrives or have it sent to a neighbor who will be (again, you can leave a note on your door for us to do this).


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Who the heck gets close enough to read notes on the door? Ain't nobody got time for that.

Chuck it and move on, gots to go, time is money.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> Finally, if you're expecting a high-value item then track it online and BE HOME when it arrives or have it sent to a neighbor who will be (again, you can leave a note on your door for us to do this).


I don't understand this mentality at ALL. Not everyone can just willy nilly 'be home' like that (especially given there's no way to know what TIME it'll arrive....could be 8:30AM, could be 2:30PM...etc) and not everyone even has a trusted neighbor like that.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

With Prime and using the app on the phone, the customer can track their package with a 10 sec. accuracy of where exactly their package is at on a map. The delivery window is about 10 minutes (which notifies the customer) unless the driver diverts from the planned route.

I've had customers walking out as I'm pulling up to the stop on numerous occasions.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I don't understand this mentality at ALL. Not everyone can just willy nilly 'be home' like that (especially given there's no way to know what TIME it'll arrive....could be 8:30AM, could be 2:30PM...etc) and not everyone even has a trusted neighbor like that.


Use Amazon Locker.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> With Prime and using the app on the phone, the customer can track their package with a 10 sec. accuracy of where exactly their package is at on a map. The delivery window is about 10 minutes (which notifies the customer) unless the driver diverts from the planned route.
> 
> I've had customers walking out as I'm pulling up to the stop on numerous occasions.


Sure, I've done it myself. But that doesn't mean people can just "be at home". You really expect people to take off from their jobs or appointments or whatever else just to receive a package?

Maybe it's because I've been ordering things online for almost 20 years. This isn't some newfangled type of thing....it's something I've considered normal for over half my life. I'll grant almost all of what I order tends to come USPS but I've had plenty of UPS and FedEx orders over the years and good luck knowing what time of day those will come. Amazon's little extra bit of tracking doesn't change things up....nor does the fact more people are ordering.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

SmartAlex said:


> Use Amazon Locker.


This.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, you can use a locker every time you order something. Have fun with that.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ok, you can use a locker every time you order something. Have fun with that.


You're just having fun being a contrarian at this point.


----------

